# Temperature drop



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am waiting (still) for my new paste to bed in I stll have till Thursday night until the 200 hours are up. Before I reinstalled the heatsink and new paste I was getting 37 degrees c at idle and this is what I am getting now.

Will I see a temp drop after the 200 hours is up?

For the record I have been playing oblivion (again) latley and whilst playing it the temp has only risen by 2 degrees where as before I reapplied the paste and heat sink I would get 10 degrees past the idle temp when playing it. Also my GPU idle temp is lower than it was before for some reason.

Is this a good indication that I may get lower temps after the 200 hours or do you think 37 degrees idle is the best I will get?

I will be reapplying my overclocking settings on Saturday when I have the time to stress test it properly.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It might not lower your idle temp, but from my experience it decreases load temps by ~2-8C, depending.

I don't really go by "200 hours"... I just use it normally for a couple of weeks and then overclock, and I get fairly good temps. I don't think it's so much a sudden drop at 200 hours as just a gradual decrease over time.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Phædrus2401 said:


> It might not lower your idle temp, but from my experience it decreases load temps by ~2-8C, depending.
> 
> I don't really go by "200 hours"... I just use it normally for a couple of weeks and then overclock, and I get fairly good temps. I don't think it's so much a sudden drop at 200 hours as just a gradual decrease over time.


ahh right, well it was Last Wednesday night I did it and I either re-overclock it tonight and do the stress testing or I wait till I come back from work on Saturday and do it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As Phædrus2401 said. Don't expect any major difference in temps. I've tried many different brands, I prefer Ceramic for it's non-conductivity, and have yet to find one that is superior for cooling purposes. 
Heatsink lapping is one of the better solutions I have found thus far.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Tyree said:


> As Phædrus2401 said. Don't expect any major difference in temps. I've tried many different brands, I prefer Ceramic for it's non-conductivity, and have yet to find one that is superior for cooling purposes.
> Heatsink lapping is one of the better solutions I have found thus far.


I have a 10 degree c drop in max temp. I loaded my saved OC profile and then ran prime 95 for two hours just to double check everything and the temp reached 48 degrees cwhich is pretty cool but my idle temp is still 37 which is ok.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

As the other techs already stated, it's a gradual decrease in temp as the silver cures. IMHO, there is no need to wait before OCing either. I've done it both ways with no difference in the results. Apply and OC is what I've been doing for sometime now and there are no adverse affects in temperature.


----------

